# Looking for "old" sno-way



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Long shot, but looking for the old lexan style 7'6" or 8' moldboard for the older style sno-way. Moldboard only is what I need, so if its one with a damaged a-frame or anything I dont care. The cheaper the better, and if someone has one they are willing to part with please let me know. Located on the SW WI/IL border. 
I know the forum is not frequently traveled yet, but if you know of one around please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you called a dealer? Parts should still be available.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Have you called a dealer? Parts should still be available.


Hey Jeff. 
I've called a couple dealers looking for used ones. This is a budget build, so a new one is kinda not in the budget. Really over priced. I'm sure I can find one just have to look. Even scrap yards I'm going to start calling.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, didn't realize price was a key. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Jeff. 


JustJeff said:


> Okay, didn't realize price was a key. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

MXZ1983 did you check the price to replace it with a steel instead of lexan. try a metal fabrication shop if there is one near you. they might be able to cut the size you need and roll it to the shape you want.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

toyotaboy said:


> MXZ1983 did you check the price to replace it with a steel instead of lexan. try a metal fabrication shop if there is one near you. they might be able to cut the size you need and roll it to the shape you want.


That's not the issue I'm having. 
I have the plow on a 1500 avalanche. 
It has a 6'8" moldboard from an s10 or ranger. 
I want to swap out the moldboard and moldboard frame with a 7'6" or 8', as it will mount right up to my a-frame.
It doesn't matter if the lexan or whatever on the bigger plow is wrecked I will replace it.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

If the 6'8" mould board is in decent shape, did you consider buyers wings?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I considered them. Wasn't sure if they would work or not, but the 6'8 I have is only 16" tall. Was hoping for the larger one with a little taller that's all.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

This is what I'm looking for, but this guy got this for free from a friend, and will not barter on price at all. Seems a little high for no attaching parts, no a frame, no hydraulics, pump, nothing. That's all it is. 
If someone can get that for 100 bucks I'll buy it from you haha.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly if it's what u need and it's in good shape what's $150 over time 
And that seems fair price


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Honestly if it's what u need and it's in good shape what's $150 over time
> And that seems fair price


After a quick Craigslist search, that appears to be a great deal in comparison.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

New mole boards run around $1000.00. I'd jump on that.


----------

